# 2 mailserver im lokalen netz



## planet_fox (18. Juli 2009)

hallo

Ich möchte in meinem netz zwei mailserver betreiben, wie bekomme ich das hin das mail1@server1.de zu server1 geht und mail1@server2.de an den zweiten mailserver geht?


----------



## Till (19. Juli 2009)

Das geht nur wen Du 2 externe IP adressen hast. Oder aber Du musst alle Mails zum ersten mailserver umleiten und der schickt dann mittels transport einige der mails zum 2. Server.


----------



## planet_fox (19. Juli 2009)

geht da nix über dns ?, es gibt noch ne lösung IPV6


----------



## Till (20. Juli 2009)

Auch für eine dns Lösung brauchst Du 2 IP Adressen.


----------



## planet_fox (21. Juli 2009)

ok, dann bleiben drei lösungen. 

IPV6
zeite externe ip 
port umbiegen vom mailserver ?


----------

